# Puppy Afraid of Heights



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Casanova is 7.5 months old and afraid of heights. Won't jump down from or jump up to sofa. Needs to be lifted out of the ex-pen, the opening of which is 1 ft off the ground with the gate open. When we walk outside, he doesn't walk on and off the curb. He always uses the ramps. This seems great to me because he is easier to supervise, but is there a reason why I should train him to overcome this while his puppy window of learning is still open? FYI he is very confident in every other aspect.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't know, but Gigi is the same way and I am glad. These little dogs can get luxating(spelling?) patellas so easy, so I don't want to add any pressure on her little knees than I have to. I hope she doesn't get over her fear of heights.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Nemo is exactly like this also and he had Patella surgery December 2006 and I thank god he has this fear.
It was hard enough keeping him from running after the surgery I can't imagine if I had to control the jumping also.
I think I am lucky he doesn't jump, a lot don't.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I also do not encourage jumping. If you'd like him to learn to step up onto something and down, a phone book with something grippy (kitchen sink mat) attached could be a trick you could teach him. You can also get a little plastic dog bowl - the kind with the black plastic grippy on the bottom. Turn it over. Teach him to put his front paws up and walk in circles!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

We encourage no jumping in our house as well. They both run up the stairs but Reina is still getting used to down the stairs, so I carry her.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Sophia, you don't want him to jump. It's awful on their back legs. We're so happy Coco won't jump. She usually won't even do stairs which I find is great because I never have to go UP to get her.  You shouldn't let that gorgeous dog jump off furniture, etc.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

If I recall Cassnova is fairly small, so he may change his ways as he grows up, but I wouldn't encourage
it since it can be dangerous to small ones. Cosy is 3.5 yrs old and still won't jump on or off anything.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Wolfie will jump up and down from things like sofas but refuses to go down stairs. He will go up, not down.

No way will he ever ever ever consider it.

I figure they must have reasons for some of their fears so I am just Wolfie's elevator down.


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

When we first got Queso from the rescue she could hardly walk on the floor because she grew up in a cage. But now she walks and makes small steps up and down (like the curb) just fine. Sometimes when we are walking in the parking lot she will jump up on the concrete parking bumpers - that is really cute. It's also the maximum height she can handle. No furniture for her unless we pick her up and put her down. Once or twice she has tried to jump off the couch but scared herself and she doesn't do it anymore which we are happy about. 

Your pup is beautiful by the way - she should be a model!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks so much! I love the no jumping too! I forgot about the patella, and I'm surprised that so few of our dogs will jump and go down the stairs- I thought mine was in the minority, so yay! 

I guess we will continue walking outside and start practicing JMM's phone book training. It does take me longer to walk-- having to lean left at the end of every block and coax him down the ramp, and then lean right at the next block to go up the ramp. There are alot of blocks in NYC, LOL!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I wish Jack was like Casanova! I swear he thinks he's a kangaroo, the way he jumps and pounces on anything and everything! I worry about his little knees all the time. We have stairs EVERYWHERE, but he insists on jumping! :smpullhair:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

QUOTE (drclee @ Mar 25 2009, 12:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=751221


> I wish Jack was like Casanova! I swear he thinks he's a kangaroo, the way he jumps and pounces on anything and everything! I worry about his little knees all the time. We have stairs EVERYWHERE, but he insists on jumping! :smpullhair:[/B]


paddy is like this too. when he was a puppy, he was afraid. but he gets so determined and brave, and he forces himself to do it which is adorable and terrifying at the same time, because i can see the look of fearful determination on his face before he takes off! :smheat: 

he's become fearless lately.. he used to be afraid to go up and down the stairs, and now he's taught himself and likes to take naps in my bedroom during the day  . i'm getting a baby gate asap

your casanova is the cutest ever.. he has the perfect maltese face :wub: . the image of you having to coax him up curbs made me laugh out loud


----------



## max (Jun 30, 2007)

Emmas a jumper too, wish she wasnt, but ever since she was pup she has jumped off the last stair with her little legs held out like superman. She jumps off and on the coach too.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (drclee @ Mar 25 2009, 12:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=751221


> I wish Jack was like Casanova! I swear he thinks he's a kangaroo, the way he jumps and pounces on anything and everything! I worry about his little knees all the time. We have stairs EVERYWHERE, but he insists on jumping! :smpullhair:[/B]


If Hunter wants it, he goes for it. He will jump off the couch and up onto the couch when he really wants to and but he doesn't do anymore than 3 steps because ours don't have carpet on them. He will even jump out of my arms at time if he feels I am taking too long in putting him down (he has never jumped from my chest but more my knees). Is it any wonder that he has LP???


----------

